
I Failed to Install Firefox Accounts Server - octosphere
https://blog.mirabellette.eu/index.php?article33/i-failed-to-install-firefox-accounts-server
======
st3fan
Yeah these are not the simplest of services to install.

The author probably should have gone the Docker route though. I think that is
how Mozilla deploys, and it really hides much of the complexity.

You can even find all current images on the DOcker Hub like for example
[https://hub.docker.com/r/mozilla/fxa-content-
server/tags/](https://hub.docker.com/r/mozilla/fxa-content-server/tags/)

